# *Special Bond* contest



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

me and rave


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't have many pictures of me and my boy but here is the closes one to show our bond


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've always loved this picture of Dobe and me.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Demi is the bay and Uma is the one in the black and white photo


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My APHA Stallion and me


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My daughter and Lillie


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Kendra and Cinny, he was consoling her after a bad ride on a leased Shetland


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

It's so hard to choos only two. But the ones I count most special are these ^^
Fist one is Lateks (or just Late). The photo is taken 6 month after he was sold. I waited 6 month to hear where and with who he is. And after the new owner found me (thanks to a YouTube video ) I was finally able to visit him.
The moment I saw him again...that was priceless!











The second one is Artemis or just Arti. He always knew when i was sad. So he made his best to make me happy all the time. He was my sunshine in every day! The other horse is Arti's younger halfbrother Coconut.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

*Madison and Sheldon*


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh this is a great contest !

Here is my first entry, it is a photo of me & Hero, he was orphaned at 11 hrs. old, I became momma and raised him on a bottle for 3 months, pictured here at 1 day old...









This photo is of hero & me when he was a long yearling !









This is Hero and me when he was 3 

















These are of me and my Arab Stallion Spirit Thyme, he is the MOST awesome Stallion ever ! This photo was taken this past spring ( age 7 )









This is Spirit & me when he was 2 years old








Again Spirit and me, age 2


----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

Everyone, all your pictures are wonderful! :] Keep em coming! Don't forget you can post pictures of bonds between horse and horse as well.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

Imageshack - royalandi.jpg

o3o me and my boy royal >3<


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My special boy Jack who means more than the world to me. ♥♥♥♥♥
(sorry there not great quality pictures)


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll join too 

Silke and I


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Visibre said:


> I'll join too
> 
> Silke and I


Awww LOVE your pix... you SHOULD have included your avatar pic too !


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Stalker and I after groundwork


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My son and his pony Misty


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> My APHA Stallion and me


^i LOVE that first one!


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

My youngest daughter and Sabrina:


----------



## MissVycki (Apr 29, 2010)

Spirit Thyme said:


> Oh this is a great contest !
> 
> Here is my first entry, it is a photo of me & Hero, he was orphaned at 11 hrs. old, I became momma and raised him on a bottle for 3 months, pictured here at 1 day old...
> 
> ...


GORGEOUS horses!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

MissVycki said:


> GORGEOUS horses!!!!!!!!!


Aww Thanks !


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my boy and I, spending some quality time between classes.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

The first is of Toby Keith and me, and the second is of Snickers and me.


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

Not the best or most scenic picture but i think theirs a nice feel to it 
and its of me and my boy- Hugo <3











This is our winter wonderland shot haha


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

????
I thought we were only allowed TWO photos....


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> ????
> I thought we were only allowed TWO photos....


Same...


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Me and Dakota


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

The 1st pic of Chevy my horse ive had for 8 weeks and Dickie ive had for about a year.... 
Dickie was giving Chevy a favor by scratching his itch.. I love my boys 
The second pic is of Chevy and Cookies and cream.. they use to be paddock mates and shared every drop of food with each other..


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

William. One after a nice ride out and one of us both concentrating very hard on our dressage moves! Failing but trying all the same!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

These are all pictures of me and Jerry, except for the one where he's with his best friend, Birdie.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

My husband meeting Jester for the first time the day he got back from Afghanistan.










Jester didn't want him to leave!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

indyhorse said:


> my son and his pony misty


awww!!!


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

i dont wnna sound silly, but im new, how do i add pics?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

brookebum said:


> i dont wnna sound silly, but im new, how do i add pics?


Down the bottom of the page where you write your comments click advance and then there will show a paper clip and you should get it from there


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> Down the bottom of the page where you write your comments click advance and then there will show a paper clip and you should get it from there


 
thaanks


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

me&brooke;


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Me and Gypsy, this was about a month and a half after having surgery. This was the first time I was really able to be with her since before my surgery.


One of my senior pics. This is a candid shot that the photographer caught...


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

The first one is my actual entry, it was the first time I was able to get Saphira to come close to me (it took about 2 weeks of work to get to this point), I was so thrilled that she had finally come up to eat out of the bucket I was holding.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42366&stc=1&d=1285962257
This second one I just had to post, I know its not a bond between a horse and either a person or another horse, but it just stole my heart when my friend took it. My dog Ruby was hot after running around, and as my horse was resting, Ruby went and took a nap underneath her. Such a cute picture.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=42367&stc=1&d=1285962309


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Me, Nova, and Morgan










And my girlfriend Britney and Nova


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres some photos


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

this is me and my little men in france. They are like this everyday....kisses and cuddles are prefered to treats!!!!!!!..i couldnt decide which on iliked best!!!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

my mare bailey and me


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I had to clean out my laptop a while ago and haven't re-uploaded my pictures so I don't know if these will go through.. I'll try twice so if you can only see one then the other picture is the same.
<a href="500-Internal Server Error src="http://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images02/131/601c879a8463490aac82ba003abe7aed/m.jpg" alt="" /></a>


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

Do I still have time to enter? I'll post it just in case, and if not then people at least get to see it lol. This is my baby and I in the paddock...I was sick this day and I think she knew.


----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

*Winners!*

BELOW ARE THE OFFICIAL WINNERS OF THE SPECIAL BOND CONTEST AS OF 10/06/10.

Everyone's pictures were great! Thank you so much for entering and sharing!

First Place: Bubrina









Second Place: Artemis









Third Place: Dakotarose








​
*THANKS AGAIN!*


----------

